# 85 nissan 720 pu 4x4



## georgemattson (Jun 15, 2007)

I just aquired a 85 nissan pu with the dual spark plugs for each cyl and twin coils, anyone know what engine this is? also it quit on me and the timing seemed to be 180 degrees off, I moved the distributor and got it running but it runs terrible and drinks fuel any body got any idea's what the heck is going on? thanks Ima newbie to these trucks...


----------



## brookwood61 (Aug 18, 2005)

That a Z24. Is there any black smoke? It has a carb, and maybe the float is stuck. Check for vacuum leaks too, lines off cracked,etc. That's a good motor.
Good Luck


----------



## georgemattson (Jun 15, 2007)

*720 pu*

thanks, I don't know about the timing on these z24 do the dual plugs fire at the same time? or coils wtf thanks


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the exhaust plugs fire to clean up the emissions


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

georgemattson said:


> I just aquired a 85 nissan pu with the dual spark plugs for each cyl and twin coils, anyone know what engine this is? also it quit on me and the timing seemed to be 180 degrees off, I moved the distributor and got it running but it runs terrible and drinks fuel any body got any idea's what the heck is going on? thanks Ima newbie to these trucks...


 How did the timing get 180* off? How was it running before it quit on you? Exhaust coils have an on and off mode!
1. Exhaust coil's ON: When under part throttle acceleration, deceleration with foot off the gas, and idle.
2.Exhaust coil's off: When under full throttle acceleration...
I got tried of replacing these coils due to thier intermittent behavior once they start going bad...I hate epoxy coils....I've replaced them with MSD oil filled coils with no problems in 6 yrs. I've never seen an oil filled coil fail unless the oil leaked out the canister!!!!


----------



## georgemattson (Jun 15, 2007)

*coils*

Hey Cmax03, how do you know if one of the coils is bad will it run terrible? and where do I get a oil filled coil at? thanks I don't know how it got 180 degrees off, unless it jumped timing somehow. It seems to be running ok now but I think one of the coils is bad, which one is the exhaust firing coil? thanks


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the wire going to it should have "ex" or a "e" (cant remember)


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

georgemattson said:


> Hey Cmax03, how do you know if one of the coils is bad will it run terrible? and where do I get a oil filled coil at? thanks I don't know how it got 180 degrees off, unless it jumped timing somehow. It seems to be running ok now but I think one of the coils is bad, which one is the exhaust firing coil? thanks


First make sure you have the exhaust coil going to the plugs....Place the inductive timing light on the spark plug wires or coil wire and accelerate the engine if that coil stops firing it's the exhaust coil. The Intake coil fires 24/7 all day uninterrupted! Most of the time is the exhaust coil that failed in my experience. Place an inductive pickup on the coil and just watch the light for any misses etc. The oil filled coils I'm running are MSD blaster2, you get them from Summit, Jeg's, Advance Auto, O'reilly, PepBoys, etc....


----------



## georgemattson (Jun 15, 2007)

*coils*

Thanks CMAX03 checked the coil and the exhaust coil was the culprit, it was not firing at all, thanks for your wealth of knowledge.....


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

georgemattson said:


> Thanks CMAX03 checked the coil and the exhaust coil was the culprit, it was not firing at all, thanks for your wealth of knowledge.....


 You're welcomed...good find buddy!


----------

